# rubik DIY ebay



## ManSpider (Dec 24, 2008)

Hello all,
I'm new to speedcubing and i have one cube from the toy shop, which, how you understand, is not so good for speed. So, i want to ask, where on ebay i could get good DIY 3x3x3 kit, i looked at cube4you.com but it doesn't offer me shipping to my country. 
Thank you for your answers.


----------



## Odin (Dec 24, 2008)

http://stores.ebay.com/PuzzleProz


----------



## PCwizCube (Dec 24, 2008)

RubikFans on Ebay sells some good DIYs. You can find them here.


----------



## JTW2007 (Dec 25, 2008)

Puzzleproz for the win.


----------



## crazyasianskills (Dec 25, 2008)

If you live in the US, I say puzzleproz, or puzl.co.uk.


----------



## ManSpider (Jan 6, 2009)

Hello again, I want to buy cubes today, so i want to ask you which cubes are better: Type a old model, second model or the third model? And does rubikfans seller on ebay sells genuine eastsheen cubes? Thank you. Oh, by the way, should i buy lube for them or not? And should i buy specialized lube?


----------



## Pietersmieters (Jan 6, 2009)

ManSpider said:


> Hello again, I want to buy cubes today, so i want to ask you which cubes are better: Type a old model, second model or the third model? And does rubikfans seller on ebay sells genuine eastsheen cubes? Thank you. Oh, by the way, should i buy lube for them or not? And should i buy specialized lube?



Old one is pretty neutral (most will recommend this), I don't recommend type II because the special pieces cause the cube to lock up a lot. Personally, I like the type III the most ( got my 2nd today). Use silicone spray as a lubricant but don't buy WD40 it will eat your cube Hope this helps


----------



## ManSpider (Jan 6, 2009)

k thanks for your response, already bought type a III, diansheng old speedcube (was cheap, took one for the test ), and set of 2x2x2, 4x4x4 and 5x5x5 eastsheens


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Jan 6, 2009)

that sounds pretty good. If you are going to make another order, If you are ordering form rubiksfans, you should get a Yuga. They are very good, and you can do different mods with it.


----------



## ManSpider (Jan 9, 2009)

Does anyone know what's type of cube is this?
It's cheap, but is it any good?


----------



## 12etsam (Jan 10, 2009)

ManSpider said:


> Does anyone know what's type of cube is this?
> It's cheap, but is it any good?



the picture shows a diansheng (which is type E)
if it actually is a diansheng, then i would say its good


----------

